# Why is my TV turning on by itself? Could it be from my 722?



## cowboy56 (Nov 17, 2010)

Lately at different times throughout the night the living room tv turns on by itself while we are asleep. We have recently joined Dish Network and my wife records shows on the 722 receiver, however the tv comes on even without recording a program. My initial thought was that she has accidentally set up some type of wake-up call, however I can't see in the manual where you can set up a wake-up call from your tv coming on. Any suggestions?
Thanks, Mike


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

Your dish receiver has no interface connection to turn on your TV...Take a look at your TV options to see if it has a auto-on or wake-up entry in any of its menus..

Another nearby remote that happens to have the same TV code could also trigger your TV to come on...but I've never seen, or heard of, an option in a dish receiver that can send an "on" command to the TV..


----------



## cowboy56 (Nov 17, 2010)

Your probably correct that it in my tv. It is just coincidental that it started after switching to Dish. The tv is a 10 year old 53" Hitachi rear projection, so it may be time to move up to the LCD. I was looking for an excuse to buy a new one anyway. Or unplug the tv for bedtime. Funny how it only happpens around 2:00 am.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Sounds like you are turning off the satellite receiver instead of the TV. The receiver reboots itself at 2:00 by default. 

Running the TV 24x7 will help getting you to a new LCD quicker.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

klang said:


> ...The receiver reboots itself at 2:00 by default. ...


Not correct.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

SaltiDawg said:


> Not correct.


My bad, 3:00 AM is the default. So shoot me.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

klang said:


> My bad, 3:00 AM is the default. So shoot me.


I wasn't sarcastic, why do you feel the need to be so?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Actually - all you're doing is powering off the video outputs, not the receiver (to be more accurate). I'd agree that the OP is probably NOT turning off the TV itself .


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

klang said:


> My bad, 3:00 AM is the default. So shoot me.


Ignore him. That's what I did  . Literally. "This message is hidden because SaltiDawg is on your ignore list."

OP mentions that it happens at different times of the night, though. So if it's not just at 3am, it's either auto-tune or a glitch. I know for the longest time one of my older (322) receivers always randomly tuned into channel 101 until the latest update. My 722k's never have that issue though.

Anyway if OP isn't turning off their TV, wow think of all the wasted money and the shortened lifespan.

I noticed some people just don't turn off their TV's. I think it's so pointless and wasteful...


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

3HaloODST said:


> Ignore him. That's what I did  . Literally. "This message is hidden because SaltiDawg is on your ignore list."
> ...


You know this contributes nothing to this thread. I politely pointed out that klang was not correct and then he (klang) chose to be sarcastic in his reply to me.

One has only to click on your list of posts to see that you've been nothing but a jerk on these forums and I find it amazing that you would post here about a post of mine that you admit you did not read because it was "hidden."

You need to go elsewhere to do your trolling.  (Oh wait, you won't be able to read this because it is "hidden." lol )


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

When we first got Dish my wife pretty regularly hit the red power button on the remote instead of the red TV button. The picture goes away so it does appear the TV is off.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

klang said:


> When we first got Dish my wife pretty regularly hit the red power button on the remote instead of the red TV button. The picture goes away so it does appear the TV is off.


Actually, the picture does not "go away" but rather the Screen Saver screen appears.

(Hope that doesn't draw the ire of 3HaloODST. lol )


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

klang said:


> When we first got Dish my wife pretty regularly hit the red power button on the remote instead of the red TV button. The picture goes away so it does appear the TV is off.


Well the screensaver comes on, I dunno, doesn't look off to me  .


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

You're right. Has it always worked like that? I thought the old 510 would give a blank screen. 

To the thread starter: Never mind.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

klang said:


> You're right. Has it always worked like that? I thought the old 510 would give a blank screen.
> 
> To the thread starter: Never mind.


Yeah, on the 622/722's at least. 625 also did. Dunno about the 510...


----------



## cowboy56 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the advise and speculation. The tv has a red light on the front that indicates that it is on. It has been off all day and just now I transfered the plug into a power strip that can be turned on and off by the switch and when I plugged it in the tv came on. And that was from the tv's off position. I was able to do it again by turning the tv off and the power strip off and back on, so I'm inclined to think that it may even be due to slight power outages, because we did have a brief outage last night and being in FL any strong wind will cause glitches in our power. I didn't mean to turn this post into a tv repair forum...but thanks to all.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

klang said:


> You're right. Has it always worked like that? I thought the old 510 would give a blank screen. ...


"Ignore him. That's what I did . Literally. "This message is hidden because 3HaloODST is on your ignore list." "

Oh, you're welcome for the answer that proceeded his. lol


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

It wouldn't be that surprising to me if a TV did turn itself on if unplugged and then power reapplied. It is also possible for a TV to turn itself on because a device connected to it also starts producing a video signal after not having a signal. My TV turns itself on using CEC (lots of custom names, depending on mfg) on the HDMI connection. It is also possible to have a TV turn on from no Component signal (during nightly reboot) to generating a signal (screen saver on a ViP). If I insert a DVD/BD, the TV turns itself on and switched from DISH to HDMI3. Some TVs do similar things when a new video signal appears on an Input.

My 508 does in fact generate a black screen (no screen saver) when powered "off" / put into Standby.

So, with the TV off, try to simulate a nightly reload by push and hold of Power button to see if / when the TV turns itself on. Maybe that's what you did in post 16 - power cycled just the receiver. I can't quite make out what "it" is.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

CABill said:


> My 508 does in fact generate a black screen (no screen saver) when powered "off" / put into Standby.


Thanks, starting to wonder if I was losing my mind. :grin:


----------



## jb453 (11 mo ago)

cowboy56 said:


> Your probably correct that it in my tv. It is just coincidental that it started after switching to Dish. The tv is a 10 year old 53" Hitachi rear projection, so it may be time to move up to the LCD. I was looking for an excuse to buy a new one anyway. Or unplug the tv for bedtime. Funny how it only happpens around 2:00 am.


Ever since I upgraded to the Hopper and a few Joeys, I find my tv turning on by itself, Its not the tv, same tv I had before the upgrade and it also is doing it to anther tv in the bedroom. Dont believe its a setting in the tv that's doing it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Keeping in mind that this is an 11 year old thread, things are a lot different today.

What boxes are connected to these TVs?

How old are the TVs?

It is possible that they're turning on during the daily reboot which shouldn't happen but there may be ways of addressing that.


----------

